# Just received a speeding ticket mailed from Germany...



## sc 540i (Apr 25, 2006)

528JD said:


> Since they sent you a picture of , apparantly, you in your car, send them a picture of you at a bank, holding the $$..
> 
> bent over in your crack is optional.. :thumbup:


:rofl:


----------



## dkotanto (Jan 26, 2003)

I know I will get one in the mail too then. I was speeding entering Munich and I saw a flash (I think it was red) from what it looked like a box in the median as I was approaching it. I was in Germany in January 16th. When were you in Germany?


----------



## amnesiac (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't think I violated any speeding laws in Germany, but I sure as hell am probably a wanted felon in Italy. Every time I'd see the POLIZIA STRADALE booths I'd speed up. My average speed on the Autostrada was about 110-120mph. AFAIK the Autostrada speed limit was 130km/h. 

And I know for sure there's a mugshot of me in Switzerland; going into a tunnel the speed limit went from 130 to 60 in a matter of meters, so there was little to no warning, and plenty of flashing lights behind me thanks to the row of cameras.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

amnesiac said:


> And I know for sure there's a mugshot of me in Switzerland; going into a tunnel the speed limit went from 130 to 60 in a matter of meters, so there was little to no warning, and plenty of flashing lights behind me thanks to the row of cameras.


The general speed limit on the autobahn in CH is 120 Kmh...and most of the tunnels we went through had 80 Kmh posted as the speed limit. But I agree that there was pretty quick drop from 120 to 100 and to 80 before most of the tunnels.

I got "flashed" on the autobahn near Geneva area, although it was not that much over the limit, but we'll see what happens. I actually speed up a bit since car in the right lane with French plates was trying to pass me, while TomTom was giving me one of its confusing "in ??? meters bear right" directions... So much for not passing on the right, but we got passed by a 8 ***8211; 10 ton (I think) truck with CH plates in the tunnel, while we were doing 80 Kmh!


----------



## parodielin (Jan 5, 2007)

*I'd take the chance*



fkc said:


> I just received a speeding ticket mailed from Germany today. It includes a black and white picture showing me driving my E92 335i. :thumbup: Can't read a word as it's all in German..:dunno: But I believe it says I was going 69km/h on a 50km/h zone. The amount of fine is not too bad, 35 Eur. Along with my parking ticket that I got in Switzerland (50 CHF), this is my second ticket before I even have my car redelivered...:tsk: I wonder if there are more to come..
> 
> Good that my car has already arrived in US. Should I bother paying those tickets? I guess not?? They are great souvenirs though.


This is funny! I'd take them as souvenirs. Why bother paying? Speeding in some states can be forgiven if you don't have any tickets in 3 years. I could find 1000+ reasons to forgive myself for this ticket in Germany. 

It's just me. Do whatever you feel comfortable.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

parodielin said:


> This is funny! I'd take them as souvenirs. Why bother paying? Speeding in some states can be forgiven if you don't have any tickets in 3 years. I could find 1000+ reasons to forgive myself for this ticket in Germany.
> 
> It's just me. Do whatever you feel comfortable.


#1, 2 - They did not pay their speeding ticket! :rofl:
#3, 4 - Polizei cars that could catch speeding 335i :thumbup:
#5 - after unsuccessful pursuit of bimmerfest ED member who has done a few PDC deliveries :bigpimp:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Didn't the guy in your second photo (wearing shorts) just pick up his car last month? :angel:


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

Jspira said:


> Didn't the guy in your second photo (wearing shorts) just pick up his car last month? :angel:


Yep... They are quick, heh?

PS. #2 is German Brabus CLS V12 S ROCKET: 720hp, 225mph in case people wondering


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

#1 - Swiss police is very serious about collecting the speeding tickets fees 
#2, 3, 4 - "Don't even think about speeding in CH on the bike, while skiing or rollerblading!" :rofl:


----------



## Wosby (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey, are you going to scan and post your tickets so we can see?


----------



## dave_ee (Apr 2, 2007)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Sorry, I should have turned on the sarcasm flag. I assumed they would hold up the OPs Ausfuhrkennzeichen.
> 
> Seriously, will they flag your passport? Could the OP be turned away at the airport in France or the UK for an unpaid 35 Euro speeding ticket?


I used to work in Germany occasionally, and there was a Scotsman who worked there for long stints. He loved to drive down to Switzerland to weekend, and told me the story that once upon a time, he headed to Switzerland for the first time in ~1.5 years. He made some stops, hit some bars, then checked into his hotel and crashed (knowing him, pretty hard). Sometime in the middle of the night, he is awakened by two Swiss policemen knocking on his hotel room door. They were there to collect on a parking ticket he had been given in a rental car some 1.5-2 years ago. Apparently they were fully prepared to give him a ride to the station in his skivvies, too. I'm sure each country varies, but I'm guessing that they fully expect people to pay up for their crimes (unlike in the US).

Reminds me of that movie "Better Off Dead".... "I want my two dollars!!!!!"


----------



## williewinky (Mar 20, 2007)

If you keep them as souvenirs, that would be stealing!!!


----------



## Chimera (Jul 3, 2007)

528JD said:


> Since they sent you a picture of , apparantly, you in your car, send them a picture of you at a bank, holding the $$..
> 
> bent over in your crack is optional.. :thumbup:


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

dave_ee said:


> I used to work in Germany occasionally, and there was a Scotsman who worked there for long stints. He loved to drive down to Switzerland to weekend, and told me the story that once upon a time, he headed to Switzerland for the first time in ~1.5 years. He made some stops, hit some bars, then checked into his hotel and crashed (knowing him, pretty hard). Sometime in the middle of the night, he is awakened by two Swiss policemen knocking on his hotel room door. They were there to collect on a parking ticket he had been given in a rental car some 1.5-2 years ago. Apparently they were fully prepared to give him a ride to the station in his skivvies, too. I'm sure each country varies, but I'm guessing that they fully expect people to pay up for their crimes (unlike in the US).
> 
> Reminds me of that movie "Better Off Dead".... "I want my two dollars!!!!!"


I have a question. Is this typical of what the Swiss are like? You always hear about their efficiency, punctuality, etc.. (much like the german, I suppose) but how much of that is a culture myth and how much is true? I only spent 10 days in Geneva once and found the swiss I met to be polite, a little haughty, very well educated, a little boring, and law abiding to a fault. I don't know if that's just my small sample size or these are typical traits...


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

coontie said:


> I have a question. Is this typical of what the Swiss are like? You always hear about their efficiency, punctuality, etc.. (much like the german, I suppose) but how much of that is a culture myth and how much is true? I only spent 10 days in Geneva once and found the swiss I met to be polite, a little haughty, very well educated, a little boring, and law abiding to a fault. I don't know if that's just my small sample size or these are typical traits...


The Germans would say they are very difference from the Swiss (of course we Austrians are very very different from both). I think your sampling is fairly accurate.

For the record, the Swiss speak a totally different language that on some levels does resemble German but sounds nothing like it .:angel:


----------



## Gran Turismo (Aug 7, 2006)

Regarding the sampling, there are some french influences in Geneva due to its proximity to the border. So you're likely to experience even less "laisser-faire" further east. :rofl: 
But your observations are probably quite accurate, I'm just not sure about 'a little haughty' if it's meant in the sense of arrogant though... we Swiss feel that a few other nationalities fit this stereotype definitely better.



Jspira said:


> For the record, the Swiss speak a totally different language that on some levels does resemble German but sounds nothing like it .:angel:


For the record, the 'German' you're referring to was the regional dialect Martin Luther happened to be fluent in when writing the first bible translation.


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

Jspira said:


> The Germans would say they are very difference from the Swiss (of course we Austrians are very very different from both). I think your sampling is fairly accurate.
> 
> For the record, the Swiss speak a totally different language that on some levels does resemble German but sounds nothing like it .:angel:


Swiss-German or whatever it's called, right? So, if you take somebody who speaks only Swiss & a German-only speaking person, they won't be able to communicate???


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Gran Turismo said:


> For the record, the 'German' you're referring to was the regional dialect Martin Luther happened to be fluent in when writing the first bible translation.


Details, details. For the record, the Swiss I know happen to be very nice and not at all boring.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

coontie said:


> Swiss-German or whatever it's called, right? So, if you take somebody who speaks only Swiss & a German-only speaking person, they won't be able to communicate???


I recall, on one of the first drives I took to Switzerland as a student, listening to the radio and not being able to really understand what they were saying for quite a while. After listening for a bit, it becomes clearer. Somewhat.

In general, communication would not be a problem but it won't be easy and requires careful listening.

The difference however is much greater than, say, a German speaker from Hamburg speaking to me (a Viennese German speaker). I might use different words than the Hamburger (Trottoir versus Gehsteig, Plafond versus Zimmerdecke, Parterre versus Erdgeschoff), I might also ask the Butcher for a Deka of wurst (a German would say 100 gram). There are some different words for foods (Erdapfel instead of Kartoffel). There is also a clear difference in accent but we would all understand each other because the overall pronunciations aren´t dramatically different.

Swiss-German is very different.

The Swiss add the diminutive -li to many nouns, and stress the first syllable of many words (something that wouldn't be done elsewhere). The ch is more raspy (closer to Loch in Scottish) and for lack of a better way of explaining, the way the Swiss speak is a bit more singsong.

Interestingly enough, Swiss-German exists only as a spoken language. When writing, Hochdeutsch is used but a Swiss might see Abend and say obik.

To make it more interesting, there are regional variations from Bern to Basel and beyond.

Gran, stimmt´s oder hab´ ich recht


----------



## Gran Turismo (Aug 7, 2006)

Shouldn't we rename this thread? :rofl:

Swiss and Germans will always be able to communicate, as the Swiss are learning the official German at school and are using it every day in written form or hearing it on radio/TV (not all local programmes are broadcasted in the dialect language).
So the official German is almost like another foreign language for us, and some quite strong accent will remain in most cases when speaking to a German. However the Austrians or Bavarians have similar accents. 


Jspira said:


> The difference however is much greater than, say, a German speaker from Hamburg speaking to me (a Viennese German speaker).


I assume you mean a 'Piefke' speaking the same official German as you do, so there's just the accent and a few different words for the same thing. But I bet you wouldn't understand much if he'd start using Plattdeutsch, which is a local dialect nobody else can understand neither. 
Same situation with the 'Kölsch' dialect used around Cologne.


----------



## Darrenbmw (Jun 15, 2007)

JSpira said:


> The Germans would say they are very difference from the Swiss (of course we Austrians are very very different from both). I think your sampling is fairly accurate.
> 
> *For the record, the Swiss speak a totally different language that on some levels does resemble German but sounds nothing like it .:angel:*




No kidding? The Swiss don't speak German? :rofl::rofl: Lucky you informed us.


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Put it behind you and enjoy the rest of your trip.... S%*t happens. More importantly... how is the car?!?


----------



## x986 (Oct 27, 2006)

Darrenbmw said:


> [/B]
> 
> No kidding? The Swiss don't speak German? :rofl::rofl: Lucky you informed us.


A lot, some, don't. Not including the French, Italian, & Rumantsch speakers, there are a lot who only speak Schweizerdeutsch. This is a dialect that is unintelligable to many native German speakers. (Hell is being on a very small African safari with a beautiful, stacked Swiss girl who speaks no English, Spanish, French or Italian.)


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

beewang said:


> I am now expecting a running the ed light ticket at Munich city Center:tsk:
> 
> These G*d D*** signal lights are placed in such a place that it is very difficult to see from seating position inside the car when your car is in the "pole position' of a traffic stop. By natural insiting my eyes scammed ahead to look at the traffic light that is at my eye level. inadvertangly I ran the red light as my eyes was focus on the wrong light and ran the red light
> 
> Camera ** Lights Flashed** from all directions and i was toast!! $h*t!!!!


It's karma I tell you. You miss the 12 hour rule, and now the only pics of you and your car are in the hands of the Polizei! :tsk: 

Erik


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

guppyflyer said:


> It's karma I tell you. You miss the 12 hour rule, and now the only pics of you and your car are in the hands of the Polizei! :tsk:
> 
> Erik


Eric, you always one post ahead of me!:rofl:


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

nivki89 said:


> Eric, you always one post ahead of me!:rofl:


Great minds think alike! :thumbup: Or something like that.

Erik


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

x986 said:


> (Hell is being on a very small African safari with a beautiful, stacked Swiss girl who speaks no English, Spanish, French or Italian.)


Sounds like heaven to me... Wish my wife spoke some unintelligible language..


----------



## Contact Patch (Nov 11, 2005)

X3 Skier said:


> You know how the Germans keep records on EVERYTHING. If you never intend to visit Europe again, you probably can skip it. :tsk:
> 
> However, for a fine of $40 or so, send them a check. Beats trying to explain to the Immigration guys it must have been somebody who faked my plates.
> 
> Cheers


+1. IMO, it's not worth it to deal with potential haggles over a $40 fine.


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*drink Deutsches Bier....*

If you drink enough German bier, you'll understand any dialect, language, and all slurred speech.

Prosit!:beerchug:

und zum Voll!:drink:


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*and Platt*

The EU has granted minority status to Plattdeutsch speakers - so it is now an official language.

at least that's what the DW podcast said (auf Platt, natuerlich!).


----------



## ajfB004 (Mar 19, 2006)

If you are back here in the US now send them a photograph of the money you owe them and maybe they will call it even..:thumbup:


----------



## ironside7 (Nov 21, 2006)

Been to Germany several times to visit colleagues. One colleague always drives around with a disguise on (fake moustache, dark glasses and a hat). He claims that it is a defense for a photo ticket to claim that the picture of the driver was not you. Can any Germans confirm this? Jonathan?


----------



## Andi (May 26, 2006)

ironside7 said:


> Been to Germany several times to visit colleagues. One colleague always drives around with a disguise on (fake moustache, dark glasses and a hat). He claims that it is a defense for a photo ticket to claim that the picture of the driver was not you. Can any Germans confirm this? Jonathan?


In German law the driver has to be identified. The owner of the car can not be punished for something some else did. The owner can just say he doesn't remember who drove the car. But this only works the first few (2-3) times. After that the owner can be ordered (by a court) to keep a drivers log. This is already mandatory for rental cars and most company cars.

-Andi


----------



## ironside7 (Nov 21, 2006)

Andi said:


> In German law the driver has to be identified. The owner of the car can not be punished for something some else did. The owner can just say he doesn't remember who drove the car. But this only works the first few (2-3) times. After that the owner can be ordered (by a court) to keep a drivers log. This is already mandatory for rental cars and most company cars.
> 
> -Andi


Thanks for clearing that up!:thumbup: I suppose it would sound very suspicious if someone claimed that they don't remember who was driving their ED car.


----------



## Islander (May 17, 2005)

Be glad they don't contact your insurance company to jack up your rates like they do in the states. 
If you don't pay in Germany why bother paying tickets in the states it is still breaking the law.


----------



## Peter Serbanica (Apr 12, 2007)

HMMM I just came back from Germany. Was definetly speeding 100-110 mph. However in a rental car. I have already changed my mailing address. lol:rofl:


----------



## bimmercontrol (Jul 15, 2007)

i got one of those tickets a long while ago from a rental, was an opel vectra gts. i asked my german friend if anything would come of it and she incidentally received one a few months earlier, didnt pay and eventually gave in after some serious threats by mail (wont be welcomed back for example) 

i sent em a cheque for 125e , not worth the trouble at any eu border


----------



## Oscar Hotel (Jan 24, 2008)

synergest1 said:


> I'd pay it, epscially if it is only 35 euros. Unlikely, but what if they put your name in a data base and flag you next time you enter the county?


:rofl: Well, I would pay it, but even the deathgrip choke of beaurocracy in Europe doesn't extend that far. Nevertheless, plus one for appeasing BMW.


----------



## Zheeeem (Feb 29, 2008)

Funny stuff. Some observations after living in France for 9 years with diplomatic immunity in Switzerland.

1. It is pretty hard to get a ticket for anything on the French autoroute. I would typically average 160 KPH+ and never once got a ticket, or even got stopped. And the french highways are really really good, except on holidays, when all traffic stops.

2. There are many cameras on the Suisse autoroute system. The tunnels are the worst, when the speed drops abruptly to 80 KPH. I received many tickets in Switzerland which, fortunately, I didn't have to pay. But when I received one, a French gendarme would come to the house to deliver it. The Suisse are remarkably good at tracking you down. The fines can also be very very high in Switzerland. Mrs Zheeeem once got a 1500 CHF tichet for doing 50 KPH in a 35 KPH zone. Ouch.

3. I never received a ticket in Germany. But about the only Autobahn driving I ever did was between Bonn and Basel several times. The traffic was usually so bad that speeding was not an issue. And the roads were in pretty sucky condition. But at least I tried to get a ticket.

4. I would pay any legitimate european speeding ticket. The reason is because I'll be back. And I am pretty certain that if I get pulled over and the gendarme finds an unpaid speeding ticket from several years back, I will not be getting out of the gendarmerie until they have their money and large penalties.

5. I was never given my college diploma because of unpaid parking tickets. Really. And 32 years later I still don't have it.


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

Zheeeem said:


> Mrs Zheeeem once got a 1500 CHF tichet for doing 50 KPH in a 35 KPH zone. Ouch.


are you sh.tting me!?!?! A ~1450 speeding ticket?!

Did she pay????



> 5. I was never given my college diploma because of unpaid parking tickets. Really. And 32 years later I still don't have it.


man. that's hard core. I was in the same boat but I gave in eventually.


----------



## HemetKid (Feb 3, 2008)

May be a different circumstance, but on a business trip to England I was "flashed" on the A40, east of Oxford, doing 75 in a 60 zone. When I got home the English guys in the office said to forget it because the cameras were always out of film. Two months later I got a letter from the police with a picture and a form to fill out either agreeing to pay (amount unspecified) or explaining why it was not me in the picture. I sent it back (to the disgust of my English office mates) agreeing, but with an explanation (I had been following a truck up a hill for a couple of miles, finally got around him and was making up for some frustration). Three weeks later I got another letter from the police forgiving the fine. The guys in the office were convinced that they had never actually received a reply before and were not sure how to handle it. :angel:


----------



## Zheeeem (Feb 29, 2008)

coontie said:


> are you sh.tting me!?!?! A ~1450 speeding ticket?!
> 
> Did she pay????


NO. She had diplomatic immunity, too. Diplomatic immunity is an excellent thing to have. I highly recommend it.

There are at least two drawbacks, however:

1. When Suisse police pull you over on the autoroute, and you show them a diplomatic carte de legitimization, they will launch into a red-faced tirade about how having diplomatic immunity does not mean you can just break the law whenever you want, yardyardyardy. This usually lasts at least 10 minutes, with another 10 minutes or so checking records. In other words, they want to make it as painful as possible. It is best to avoid looking bored, or checking your watch repeatedly, because then you get another tirade. But, um, yeah, it actually does mean you can break the law whenever you want. My dip friends who lived in Switzerland tended to pay tickets and such, figuring if they didn't the Swiss authorities would make life difficult in other ways.

2. There is actually an official process for not paying tickets if you're a dip. (I learned this when I sent my first ticket back with a note that said "Sorry, you must have mistaken me for someone else.") Yes, it is a painful process that takes many months, and involves, before it is over, a thorough scolding from the head of the (in my case) UN Administrative Service about how we are guests, and expected to obey laws, yardyardyardy. In my case, I knew the head of the administrative service, so she would scold me over lunch.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Aug 7, 2006)

coontie said:


> are you sh.tting me!?!?! A ~1450 speeding ticket?!


No problem at all! BTW that was rather a 30kph than a 35kph zone (the latter usually do not exist). 
So 20 kph over the limit in cities is already considered as a major traffic violation. This means that 'regular' speeding fines (up to 250 CHF) are not applying anymore... that 1500 CHF fine was at the discretion of a traffic judge, hence the high costs also including court administrative fees and the like.


----------



## kyfdx (Aug 4, 2003)

Zheeeem said:


> NO. She had diplomatic immunity, too. Diplomatic immunity is an excellent thing to have. I highly recommend it.
> 
> There are at least two drawbacks, however:
> 
> ...


Better be careful... I remember Mel Gibson revoking the bad South African ambassador's diplomatic immunity.. I think he revoked it with a .38 caliber... ;-)


----------



## chaz58 (Sep 11, 2007)

Germany is actually relatively lax on speeding (compared to the rest of Europe). The fines in Denmark and Switzerland are shockingly high.

The one time I did get pulled over, (Belgium) the nice officer escorted me to an ATM after I had run out of excuses why I couldn't pay on the spot.

More info:

Exceeding the authorized speed limit can cost you between *10 and 3,000 *euros, depending on the gravity and the country in which the offence is committed. The highest charging Member States in such matters are now Belgium and Portugal, followed by Denmark and Italy. It should be noted that Finland has inaugurated a system of fines that are proportional to income. A "run-of-the-mill" speeding ticket can therefore *cost an offender with a healthy bank balance several tens of thousands of euros*!


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

My company has a manufacturing facility in Nijmegen, The Netherlands. One of my colleagues (who is a US Citizen) had apparently gotten multiple speeding/parking tickets when visiting Nijmegen over the years, and had never bothered to pay them. During our last trip to The Netherlands, as we were going through passport control at Schiphol Airport, he was pulled aside and told that he would not be allowed to leave the country unless he paid his tickets. He had a red face as he went with the authorities to a room where he used his credit card to pay the unpaid tickets. The local authorities in Nijmegen must have gotten his information from the rental car company and alerted the immigration officials to hold him if he ever showed up again!


----------



## BasicMarinWheels (Dec 10, 2005)

A slightly different question: What if you pay the fine on a speeding ticket in Germany (Munich area). Does the violation get reported to the DMV back in your home state (in our case, California) and affect your driving record, insurance rates, etc.?


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Zheeeem said:


> NO. She had diplomatic immunity, too. Diplomatic immunity is an excellent thing to have. I highly recommend it.


How can I get one?


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

What's the time delay from the time your pic was taken till you get it in the mail. I obeyed German speed limits where there were some. In Italy, I did like other drivers and drove as fast as I pleased. I don't remember any flashes though. I also slowed down for tunnels, which was a good thing as it saved me from running into a stalled semi around a corner in a long Italian tunnel.


----------



## hj88 (Jul 4, 2009)

hello

my friend rented a car in germany ( he is german ) and he was tiered so he suggested that i drive and i did

i am from outside europe and i have an international driving permit but i have not signed my name with the car rental company.

i got the redlight flashing and i was speeding like 160 in a 100 limit zone

will he get in trouble ?

will i get in trouble ?

thank you alot


----------



## voltigeur (Jun 29, 2008)

synergest1 said:


> I'd pay it, epscially if it is only 35 euros. Unlikely, but what if they put your name in a data base and flag you next time you enter the county?


Completely agree.


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

synergest1 said:


> I'd pay it, epscially if it is only 35 euros. Unlikely, but what if they put your name in a data base and flag you next time you enter the county?


I agree as well. It would not be unheard of. I have personal friends who were recently denied a US visitors visa on the basis that they did not pay parking fines when they were in college in the States over 15 years ago.

A little extreme in my opinion... anyway, you've been warned. :drive:


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

voltigeur said:


> Completely agree.





hayden said:


> I agree as well.


You do realize that what you are in agreement with was a question posted over 24 months ago, no?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*The check is in the mail*

I will soon be getting several from various European countries.

Fast vacation. 

:rofl:


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Patrick said:


> I will soon be getting several from various European countries.
> 
> Fast vacation.
> 
> :rofl:


At least you survived the cows!


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd pay it. I figure I pay to play.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Tough cows*



guppyflyer said:


> At least you survived the cows!


:rofl:

Believe it or not, I have still not be able to get the slobber/drool off of the hood! :rofl:

I snowed the car and hand washed it twice yesterday, but no! Still there.

Beware of German cows. I will update the Wiki.


----------



## hayden (Jun 6, 2006)

JSpira said:


> You do realize that what you are in agreement with was a question posted over 24 months ago, no?


Not sure how I missed that. :banghead:


----------



## Boraxo (Sep 6, 2005)

JSpira said:


> Next ED? How about next entry into the country or the EU?:dunno:


Do you have first hand experience? I find it hard to believe that the entire EU would exclude someone for an unpaid speeding ticket. Assuming that info is even communicated between countries when it involves a non-citizen.



BasicMarinWheels said:


> A slightly different question: What if you pay the fine on a speeding ticket in Germany (Munich area). Does the violation get reported to the DMV back in your home state (in our case, California) and affect your driving record, insurance rates, etc.?


You gotta be kidding me. No way.



hayden said:


> I agree as well. It would not be unheard of. I have personal friends who were recently denied a US visitors visa on the basis that they did not pay parking fines when they were in college in the States over 15 years ago.
> 
> A little extreme in my opinion... anyway, you've been warned. :drive:


That is certainly not the norm. I had parking tickets when I left California in 1990. When I returned in 2000 I had no problems renewing my license (which amazingly was still in the system) but the tickets had magically disappeared. Such things happen when systems are upgraded....

All that being said I think I would still pay it (yes I know the thread is old but people are still getting these stupid tickets) - 35E is chump change compared with the fines elsewhere. I got a $220 ticket for going 3 km over the limit in Australia. Very foolish to be so greedy, I would have easily paid $50 but instead that one is currently gathering dust. Here they wouldn't even bother to ticket you unless you are 10+mph over.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Boraxo said:


> Do you have first hand experience? I find it hard to believe that the entire EU would exclude someone for an unpaid speeding ticket. Assuming that info is even communicated between countries when it involves a non-citizen.


If by first-hand experience you mean was I detained, the answer is no.

One person told me of his experience where he was held up at the border, apparently due to a not-so-insignificant speeding ticket, and told to pay it upon entry. In addition, at least one person here posted a similar experience.


----------



## shaner (Jan 18, 2007)

I just received a ticket in the mail from a trip to Germany in April. I have paid by wire transfer in the past, but its a PITA. Think I could pay by check?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

shaner said:


> I just received a ticket in the mail from a trip to Germany in April. I have paid by wire transfer in the past, but its a PITA. Think I could pay by check?


Unlikely they will accept an "unconventional" method of payment such as a check - wire or Überweisung are the only two ways.


----------

